# Yet another newbie to this forum...



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Name's Badger; I've been working with haunted houses for over 30 years. You may have heard me on _Rotting Flesh Radio_ as one of the Casket Crew members. My company, Rabid Badger Haunt Consulting, specializes in general consulting, training haunt actors, and voice work for haunted attractions. If you own a haunt and need someone to provide voices for your radio/TV advertising, or help train your actors, please drop me a line regarding my "Boo Camp".

I look forward to sharing ideas and seeing what cool ideas people have. I try to learn something about the haunt business every day...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Badger!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Badger!

Glad to have you, and welcome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome, Badger!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

